# Mad River 4/12



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Had a great day of fishing with my son, brother-in-law and a friend. We fished the 36 and 55 bridge areas - up and down stream of both. Got to the river at about 10:30 and fished until 7:00.

In the morning, it was nymphs, as no fish were rising at all. Fished a few of the usual suspect runs and pulled a nice 14" brown out on a #12 brown bead head hares ear. 

At about 2:00 we started seeing fish work and switched to drys. The Hendrickson hatch was sporadic. It'd go nuts for an hour or so, then settle down for an hour. Then pick up again. Everybody managed to hook up with several on #14 Hendricksons. 

I'm usually not the fish magnet on these expeditions, but I ended up with 6 for the day split evenly between drys and nymphs. The last fish of the day came on a nymph where I had seen a fish rising during one of the hatches.

Of course I caught about 10 trees for the day!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice report and it sounds like an awesome day on the water. I've never fished the Mad but I'd love to try and get out there this year.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Does that river hold trout all year?


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Good report Bruce. Sounds like a very enjoyable day. No pictures?


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> Does that river hold trout all year?


I think so. There are some big trout in there...

Sorry Shane, no pics from me. Max took some, I'll have to post some.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, and it stays cold all year. My biggest brown is 23" was in mid July 2 years ago. In mid December I always catch a few also.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I read it's spring fed but there is severe farm runoff and heavy amounts of sediment. Darn farmers. Also they quit stocking rainbows because browns can handle the conditions better? Just what I read online.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, they stopped stocking rainbows in the 80s, but me and my fishing buddies usually catch 1 or 2 really nice ones every year. Think they get away from the trout club up north from high water.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

That could be or maybe there is some natural reproduction?


----------

